# Wholesale shave brushes?



## candice19 (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone know somewhere I can get wholesale/inexpensive Badger hair shave brushes?  

Or I guess, any shave brushes, I suppose.  Just checking out options.  Thanks!


----------



## LillaSyster (Jun 4, 2011)

I have been wondering this too. So glad you asked, maybe someone can help us both out.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been looking for them for ages...


----------



## PippiL (Jun 14, 2011)

I just bought 2 at Amazon..they have a big selection of them.


----------

